# looking for recipe



## Lembas (Jun 8, 2004)

Does any one have the recipe for "date sandwich cookies" from the old edition of "Laurel's Kitchen"? 
Thank you!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't have one, but hopefully someone will.  I did an online search and found several recipes for Date Sandwich Cookies.  If you can't find the one you want, maybe one of them would work.  Most of them were fairly similar.  Let me know if you want one of them (or if you would rather, you could do a search for them).  

 Barbara


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Date Sandwich Cookies*

I don't have a clue if this is THE actual recipe you are seeking but it has the same name. Found in a CD collection of recipes. Hope it's what you are looking for... /rayt721

*DATE SANDWICH COOKIES*

1 lb. (2 lb.) brown sugar
1 c. Crisco
1/2 tsp. salt
3 lg. eggs or 4 sm.
4 c. flour
2 tsp. vanilla
2 tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. baking soda

Roll into balls and press down with 2 fingers.  Bake at 375 degrees for 10 minutes.  Double batch of cookies for single batch of filling.

FILLING:

16 oz. chopped dates
1 1/2 c. hot water
1/2 c. sugar

Cook 10 minutes.  Cool.  Spread between 2 cookies.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Healthier Variation ... Look, Ma, NO CRISCO!!! *

Date Sandwich Bars  

After reading the previous recipe AFTER posting, I am sure that was hardly the "healthy" recipe that the requester was seeking. This variation appears to be much more in line with the request. /rayt721

Categories: Low-cal, Cookies 
Yield: 18 servings 

      1 c  Dates, snipped
    1/2 c  Water
    1/2 ts Orange peel
      1 tb Orange juice
    1/2 ts Lemon juice
    3/4 c  flour
    3/4 c  Oatmeal, uncooked
      1 tb Sugartwin or Brown Sugar
    1/2 ts baking powder
    1/4 ts Salt
      6 tb margarine

  Have dates at room temperature.  Slice thin and break up in pan.

  1.  Combine dates, water, peel & juices in saucepan.  Blend well.  Cook
  over low heat stirring occasionally, until thickened, about 10 min.  Cool.

  2.  Measure flour into large bowl.  Add remaining ingredients except
  margarine.  Stir well to blend.  Cut in margarine until particles are the
  size of peas.  Press with the back of a fork.

  3.  Spread half crumb mixture in greased 8 x 8" pan.  Press down.

  4.  Spread cooled date filling evenly.

  5.  Cover with remaining crumbs, pat lightly.

  6.  Bake at 375F 25-30 minutes until golden.

  7.  Cool in pan on rack.  Cut into 18 bars.

  (Sugartwin version) 1 bar = 1 1/2 fruit, 1 fat, 97 cal.

  from High Fiber Cookbook - a bit crumbly but delicious.


----------

